# 1915 Delux Flyer? Help ID and date.



## gwad1970 (Sep 22, 2014)

Hey fellas I finally found a cool bike this summer its been pretty slim pickings here in Cincinnati this year! I was told this is a 1915 Hawthorne Delux Flyer. Can anyone corroborate This? I absolutely fell in love with the bars first set of tillers I have ever seen in person! Also the first set of orig. wood rims I've found that are not only true but the tires are pliable and hold air. All the reflectors are glass and the badge is enameled. The grips are nice too! Are the truss rods correct..They seem suspect to me. Just wondering if anyone has any input regarding year and value? Thanks in advance.


----------



## gwad1970 (Sep 22, 2014)

more pics







gwad1970 said:


> Hey fellas I finally found a cool bike this summer its been pretty slim pickings here in Cincinnati this year! I was told this is a 1915 Hawthorne Delux Flyer. Can anyone corroborate This? I absolutely fell in love with the bars first set of tillers I have ever seen in person! Also the first set of orig. wood rims I've found that are not only true but the tires are pliable and hold air. All the reflectors are glass and the badge is enameled. The grips are nice too! Are the truss rods correct..They seem suspect to me. Just wondering if anyone has any input regarding year and value? Thanks in advance.


----------



## filmonger (Sep 23, 2014)

Wooow - thanks for posting this...... Those tiller bars look great. Do you think the fenders are orig?


----------



## bricycle (Sep 23, 2014)

those tiller bars are probably the best I've ever seen. Bars and grips $500.00 themselves, maybe, but looks like they are bolted on???
Circa 1915. front fender prob original, rear fender is 1920 or later. Davis built?
ps; have a tank to fit if desired...


----------



## Iverider (Sep 23, 2014)

I saw a set of bars similar to this sell at Waukesha. I asked how much the guy paid for them and he said, "Three". Oh...Three Hundred..not bad...NO. THREE DOLLARS!!!

Coulda been fibbin' but I don't think he was.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 23, 2014)

Krautwaggen said:


> I saw a set of bars similar to this sell at Waukesha. I asked how much the guy paid for them and he said, "Three". Oh...Three Hundred..not bad...NO. THREE DOLLARS!!!
> 
> Coulda been fibbin' but I don't think he was.




crappy ones are going for $150-$200.


----------



## Nickinator (Sep 23, 2014)

Looks like a decent Troxel Tip Top seat too, real nice ones go for a couple hundred. Think these came on the higher end bikes.

Darcie


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 23, 2014)

I don't mean to hi-jack this thread but couldn't help but notice how similar this bike is to the one I posted earlier in the week. Do these appear to be the same maker? Davis? The one I posted has the same pedals and rear hub. Thoughts? I'm still trying to determine what a fair offer would be for the bike as well. Thanks, Shawn

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?63153-Need-help-with-identification


----------



## bike (Sep 23, 2014)

*Caution! No matter how pliable*

etc the tires are- the cotton cords rot on the inside- you should hand pump them till they hold shape- if you ride them you are goning to see a grown person cry when they blow- I have lots of blown tires I actually collect - many have come from people who paid a lot - aird em up and BOOM! no kidding


----------



## willswares1220 (Sep 23, 2014)

I saw those same tillerbars at the Waukesha meet. He also told me that he paid $3.00. I went over to the seller and asked if he had anymore for sale. Of course he did not......
That seller should have known better! WOW!


----------



## gwad1970 (Sep 24, 2014)

Thanks for the good words guys I am absolutely in love with this bike. The tiller bars, rims and tires do it for me. As far as riding on the single tubes ...not a chance! This bike will be front and center in my living room! Next to the 1919 Excelsior and the 1920 iver Johnson Truss. Bricycle the bars are bolt on with a motobike style long stem. Is this different than normal tillers? Yes I would like to inquire about the tank you have that may fit. I was looking at this frame next to the Excelsior and the tank opening  looks much longer on the Delux Flyer than on the Excelsior. Maybe you could send me a couple measurements and a price. Thanks guys oh and any ideas on a approx. value. Do any of you guys carry insurance on your bikes? I'm beginning to accumulate a stable of fairly expensive machines.


----------

